# Inline Protein Skimmer?



## AAHoudiniAA (Mar 13, 2010)

What are the chances I could configure a way to add a protein skimmer (starting a FOWLR) to a canister filtered system? I have exactly 3" from the back of the tank to the wall. The canisters are 2 FX5 Fluvals and the tank is a 150gal.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

AAHoudiniAA said:


> What are the chances I could configure a way to add a protein skimmer (starting a FOWLR) to a canister filtered system? I have exactly 3" from the back of the tank to the wall. The canisters are 2 FX5 Fluvals and the tank is a 150gal.


This question is very difficult to answer, because at face value I disagree with the entire premise. The use of a canister filter on a marine tank generally leads to long term problems with phosphate and pH issues. 

My recommendation is to add an overflow and a sump to the system. A 150 gallon tank is not something you want to set up with any degree of risk.


----------



## DCR (Apr 24, 2010)

I'd tend to agree with Pasfur -- I wouldn't go cans on a 150 salt. I'd build a sump under there, were it me.

As for your original inquiry, it _IS_ possible to integrate a HOB skimmer into a can system, but it requires a little b******ization, and some pretty expensive parts. In short -- it's way more trouble than it's worth. Whereas, if you build a good sump, you have all the room you need to install whatever gadgets you want.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

The problem I have with this is that Protein Skimmers most of the time use simple gravity drainage. If you were to plumb it into a canister, then it would have to _suck_ the water out of the return. The increase in backpressure would decrease the contact time of the water and air in the skimmer column, decreasing performance. 

I also agree that a canister is problematic in a marine system, and I have first hand experience to back it up. I ran a 46 bow with a canister and regular maintanence as I would've been running a FW tank. I was always fighting Nitrates and my Alkalinity was never stable. I took the canister off and after a few months my system became more stable. Now I use the Live Rock, Live Sand and Protein Skimmer method on my 150 reef. No problems.


----------

